# FREE SAMPLE: Mandolin Guitarophone (aka Marxophone) [Kontakt, SFZ]



## Dave Hilowitz (Feb 12, 2020)

The link to the sample is in the description to this YouTube video:


----------



## Haakond (Feb 12, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## nolotrippen (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks. Got a hint of Cymbalom too! Really like it.


----------



## devonmyles (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up, it sounds lovely...


----------

